# TWINS!!!!



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

I was just watching a mare foal on Mare Stare and she had TWINS!!!!!!! I have never seen this before, it was sooo cool. Praying all is well for mom and both babies!!! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=bigsky Not minis but awesome none the less!!!!


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like the second baby didnt make it.




But the first baby appears ok and mom seems ok so far...praying for all!!!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think one made it. They just carried it out.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 12, 2011)

I was watching too

I've never seen it either

so sorry the other didn't make it


----------



## supaspot (Apr 12, 2011)

oh thats so sad , does anyone know why even at that stage it didnt survive ? was the dead one the second one out ? is it because the placenta is dettached and it is starved of oxygen while waiting inline ?


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 12, 2011)

Less than half a placenta (as in, half the uterus to attach to) isn't enough contact area to allow for enough nutrient and oxygen exchange. The smaller twin who looses the placenta battle will almost always be too small and frail to survive. That's why its so vital to pinch off a twin when the pregnancy is just a few weeks old. Many times, neither fetus will survive. Its very rare that both foals survive to term.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope someone recorded it so we can see the twins foaling.


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 12, 2011)

The other foal seems very weak, sure hope he makes it.


----------



## Genie (Apr 12, 2011)

There seems to be a problem with the back legs or hip. They are doing maneuvres that look like correcting a dislocation???


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes it looks like the baby is still having problems god I hope it will be ok. does anyone think it will be ok?


----------



## TyeeRanch (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a friend years ago who had twin full size Appaloosa foals born. Both were colts and actually both of the survived which is very rare. They both had leg problems early in life but developed ok after they had a chance to straighten out and stretch. The problem with twins is that neither horse usually amounts to what they originally could have been.


----------



## iowa (Apr 12, 2011)

They are standing him up and holding him up with a towel to nurse, but personally, I don't think he's going to make it. It is so sad. And such a beautiful mare and so patient. I hope I'm wrong about the foal.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 12, 2011)

the mare almost looks like she knows something. Its very sad and my heart is breaking. I pray that the foal will be ok. but have this gut feeling


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 12, 2011)

been watching the foal on the cam all I can say is God bless the owners for being dedicated on trying to help this baby. I pray it will be ok and become strong.


----------



## stormo41 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if it means anything because I have not been watching all day but I just saw the foal stand up with out any help.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that sounds like a good sign!!!!!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes its been trying to get up. Not sure if mom is rejecting it as she moves away or if shes trying to get it to be stronger. God bless the little thing


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG!



I just looked for the first time. That is the tiniest large horse foal I've every seen! I've never personally had a large horse foal, but it sure seems small to me. What do you guys think? I guess it's from being one of twins?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I hadn't looked.



That poor little thing uses all the energy he has to get up - looks like only one back leg is usable at this time. And then his mom moves away from him and he falls back down trying to get to her. I can't stand it and wish I'd never looked. Bless that little thing


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Apr 12, 2011)

Twins are terrible in horses. My heart goes out to the owner!

I have had the great pleasure of attending twins that lived. It was literally the most exhaustive 6 days of my life.

The babies couldn't stand on their own, and momma about went crazy trying to keep an eye on both of them at the same time.

We literally slept in the stall, milked the mare, and bottle fed those two boys. They are now both healthy and beautiful geldings. (Warmblood foals.)

http://marabetfarm.us/id38.html <---- there's a link to pic's of them as leetle babies once they were able to walk on their own.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 13, 2011)

I watched last night for quite a while... my heart just broke for the little guy. There were people in and out trying to help him stay up and nurse... using a towel for a sling type thing to support his back end and yes the mare would just walk away.... sad. I have not looked this morning- kind of afraid to.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, got an update today from the person who owns the farm where this mare and foal is- the horse is boarded there.

He is a SHE- it's a little filly. They have had the vet out and someone, the owner, them, etc.. is there 24/7 so they are doing everything they can for this little gal. She has some sort of nerve damage in her back end, thus the bad leg, but they are trying to see if she will survive and get stronger and better.

I watched for a long time too and they are helping in every way they can- they appreciated the good thoughts and prayers for the little gal. They said they got emails from some folks that were far from supportive and downright awful. What an upsetting thing to have to read when they already have this kind of stress going on already. Geez.

Will let you know if I hear any more on her- just know they are trying all they can.

Oh, looks like the vet is there again right now!


----------



## gimp (Apr 13, 2011)

It is hard to believe how judgmental and just plain mean some people can be.






Please let them know that MY prayers are with them and the little filly. Kudos to them for giving her their all.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 13, 2011)

Am watching at 9pm and the little one is standing and drinking on her own. the bad leg is just kinda hanging there, but that may improve. Praying for the health of this tough little gal.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 14, 2011)

That is so aweful that someone would send a nasty email to people who are fighting so hard for that little girl. I watched the foaling of both twins and I have never seen a twin foaling before and you could tell that momma was exhausted. I'm praying for all.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

There were just two people in there helping her to stay up and around and eat and all. She seems pretty perky and lively, poor little gal. She is a fighter for sure! Nerve damage is so darned slow to improve.. sometimes taking months. I hope she can hang in there to see if it does improve. She is so cute.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 14, 2011)

I just watched her get up by herself and go to her momma dragging that leg. Then an attendant came in and helped hold her hind end so she could nurse. Poor precious baby and God bless the people working so hard to help her.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just watching and the filly litterally bolted up and started walking around the stall! she was dragging her leg, but still walking! i think she's gonna make it, she has so much spirit


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG, what an amazing little baby... just checked on her really quick this morning and she bounced up by herself and went all the way across the stall to nurse on her own. Poor girl couldnt stay up though- after a few seconds her rear end gave out and she sat like a dog. But she was up for several seconds on her own.


----------



## Genie (Apr 14, 2011)

They are with her now. (looks like vet again)I hope she gets control of that back leg. They must figure the nerve will recover. She sure is a "spunky little girl"


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2011)

It brought tears to my eyes to see her get up by herself, she's a fighter that's for sure! I think she'll make it, with those dedicated owners.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 14, 2011)

I too have been watching and please let them know they have my prayers as well. I am so routing for this filly god help her. I noticed they have a white thing around her neck and muzzle? why? She seems very weak today I am so sad for this filly. If she doesn't pull through it will be upsetting as I feel attached to her by watching her. Its like routing for the underdog



Power of prayers does wonders just hope it works in this case too


----------



## O So (Apr 14, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> I too have been watching and please let them know they have my prayers as well. I am so routing for this filly god help her. I noticed they have a white thing around her neck and muzzle? why? She seems very weak today I am so sad for this filly. If she doesn't pull through it will be upsetting as I feel attached to her by watching her. Its like routing for the underdog
> 
> 
> 
> Power of prayers does wonders just hope it works in this case too



I was wondering the same thing. Only thing I can think is maybe they have an I V in her to help feed her?? To me it doesn't look like she is able to eat very well at all, even with the help of the people. I was watching yesterday and it looked like they were trying to bottle feed her and she wouldn't take the bottle.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 14, 2011)

I emailed her as well and she said she woudl give an update on Marestare.


----------



## O So (Apr 14, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> I emailed her as well and she said she woudl give an update on Marestare.



Cool!

It does look like they are feeding her with a tube. Hopefully that will help, but it sure looks like she is bothered by it or something else is going wrong inside her. She seems to just roll around now.


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been afraid to keep looking for fear that the stall will be empty... but I'm praying for them both!


----------



## rvcsherman (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been watching as much as I can everyday. I checked on them last night around 10:30pm. Just checked this morning & it says "stream not found". Anyone know why......I hope it's not a bad sign.


----------



## Dona (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no........I just took a look, and I "think" they just had the little one euthenized. Appeared to be a vet in there with them & the lady was sobbing & wiping her eyes. Another lady came in they all hugged, then the man (vet?) left. The baby is covered with a blanket & the lady on the floor just keeps rubbing & petting it's head. So, emotional....been there, done that. :-(

Edited to add:

My stream just went off, can't see anymore.

Prayers going out to this little one who tried so hard to make it, and the ones who loved it & worked so hard to help it live.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I had to shut my link off as I coudln't watch anymore. Very very sad god bless that little baby.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 15, 2011)

That is what another message board was saying very very sad. My heart breaks


----------



## rvcsherman (Apr 15, 2011)

I was able to get the cam up around 11:56 & was wondering why he/she was covered with a blanket or towel, was hoping maybe it was chilly out. There appeared to be a male vet there & he used a stethascope (sp) to listen to it's heart. Then I had to leave for lunch & just returned to check & could net get the cam to work again.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Apr 15, 2011)

They had her put to sleep and Carla will post more later. Cams are off to give owners their time for their loss so very sad RIP little baby girl.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 15, 2011)

Twins are so difficult, sorry the filly didn't make it. My only experience was with a friend's QH mare years ago. The smaller of the two colts was actually the surviving twin - a bigger, correct looking colt was delivered dead and the one who survived was stunted and club footed. She kept him all of his life, I think he got to maybe 13 hands or so. I had bred my mare to the same stallion that year, got mine ultrasounded and she didn't....

Jan


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no thats so sad I have been watching and routing for her. RIP little one


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no, I was wondering.... I looked early this morning (our time) and the camera was already shut off and my stomache just fell... I was afraid this was the outcome. They tried so hard to help her- bless them for all their efforts. Too sad.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 15, 2011)

fly free little miracle filly


----------



## drk (Apr 15, 2011)

OH NO...I've been watching since she was born and when I couldn't get the cam up this morning my heart sank and I thought this had happened. They tried their best to help that dear filly. I had noticed she was seeming weaker the past couple days.

I cried when I first saw her struggle to get up and from watching everyday I grew to love her too. RIP Little Angel...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 15, 2011)

Godspeed precious little one and God bless the caretakers of that little fighter.


----------



## miniluv777 (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG - I feel sick with sorrow just from reading this thread. I am very glad I never saw it on marestare. God bless the babies, mom and all the people who tried so hard to save them. I CAN't imagine how hard!!! I hope they hear how much they were all prayed for.



StarRidgeAcres said:


> Godspeed precious little one and God bless the caretakers of that little fighter.


----------

